# Anyone need a Sportquattro S1 exhaust manifold?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

There's one for sale on Ebay Germany, brand new, made in 2004 for a damaged car.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...&rd=1


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Anyone need a Sportquattro S1 exhaust manifold? (PerL)*

Is Audi History similar to the Mercedes program? Can you order any part for any Audi ever made?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Anyone need a Sportquattro S1 exhaust manifold? (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

I wish Not even close!!!! Audi dropes several parts each year within five years the only place to get older parts for your Audi will be the junk yards. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif AUDI


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anyone need a Sportquattro S1 exhaust manifold? (URQ)*

Some parts may be available from http://www.vw-classicparts.de but nothing even close to Mercedes' parts availability for the older cars. Mercedes deserves a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone need a Sportquattro S1 exhaust manifold? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_. Mercedes deserves a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this!

Agreed!
Audi...are you reading this???
Hey intern hired to read this forum....tell your bosses I need parts for my urq.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Anyone need a Sportquattro S1 exhaust manifold? (PerL)*

D'oh! I need to check this forum more often. Cut off the extraneous(vestigial, really) runner & I would have the uber exhaust manifold for a 16V G60...


----------

